#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Instalação e configuração do Mikrotik com modem ADSL Bridge - passo a passo

## Ramde

Olá galera!!!

Devido a dificuldade que tive em configurar o meu Mikrotik com o modem ADSL bridge, resolvi criar um tutorial bem básico, tipo de leigo para leigos, pois vejo que ainda tem muitos amigos com dificuldade para fazer a primeira configuração.
Fiz um tutorial mostrando passo a passo e estou postando o mesmo aqui para quem quiser, peço aos profissionais que acharem algo de errado me comunicar para que eu possa providenciar a correção.
Bem, é isso, espero que possa ajudar......

Abraços

Edmar (Ramde)

----------


## vanderleisistema

Amigo valew mesmo, agradeço porque a dias estava atras de como fazer isso... e nao achei nada no forum, agora ja tenho  :Big Grin: 
Brigadão!!

----------


## renatosdo

cara valeu mesmo tô quebrando à cabeça pra fazer isso que tá no seu tuto, cara que ajuda tu destessssssssssssss.......

é aquilo não achei nada no forum, tem gente que precisa de uma mão e outros de um empurrão srsrsrr.

no meu caso é um empurrão mesmo, valeu veio brigadão mesmo............

----------


## renatosdo

cara nem acredito que tá funcionando hahahhahah. muito obrigado mesmo em cara.

o que eu quebrei a cabeça 1 semana, você resolveu em alguns minutos............

essa mensagem já tá sendo enviado pelo mikrotik como server já muito bom hahaha.
cara brigadão; :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ramde

> cara nem acredito que tá funcionando hahahhahah. muito obrigado mesmo em cara.
> 
> o que eu quebrei a cabeça 1 semana, você resolveu em alguns minutos............
> 
> essa mensagem já tá sendo enviado pelo mikrotik como server já muito bom hahaha.
> cara brigadão;


É isso ai, amigos, fico feliz em poder ajudar, agora continua a procurar no forum, tem muitas regras que vc pode acrescentar para melhorar seu server, a medida que eu for aprendendo, vou acrescentando no tutorial e repassando para o forum, pode procurar de vez em quando...falou!!!

Edmar (ramde)

----------


## Cau

Amigo, essa dica sua nao posso usar um ip em cada maquina??

----------


## Ramde

> Amigo, essa dica sua nao posso usar um ip em cada maquina??


Oi, de acordo com o que coloquei, cada maquina teria um IP definido via DHCP, mas tudo dentro da mesma faixa, agora se vc não quer ninguem se enxergado na rede, tem como ser feito, no forum mesmo tem vários tópicos relacionados a isso.

Edmar (ramde)

----------


## Cau

Não sei onde to errando, fiz conforme vc falou, mais nao funciono , to querendo por na minha lanhouse... ,,, o que te perguntei a cima é que preciso de ip fixo em cada manquina por causa do programa que gerencia ela... 



Seu tutorial fiou muito bom, mais nao sei o que to fazendo de errado...

----------


## Ramde

> Não sei onde to errando, fiz conforme vc falou, mais nao funciono , to querendo por na minha lanhouse... ,,, o que te perguntei a cima é que preciso de ip fixo em cada manquina por causa do programa que gerencia ela... 
> 
> 
> 
> Seu tutorial fiou muito bom, mais nao sei o que to fazendo de errado...


Amigo, teria que saber como vc está configurando para te ajudar, eu já coloquei um Mikrotik numa lanhouse de um amigo e está funcionando normalmente, mesmo sem fixar os ips, mas isso não é problema e gente pode fixar os ips. Quanto a configuração, caso não consiga fazer, posso te ajudar, ou até mesmo configurar para você, pelo menos essa parte inicial, pois tambem ainda estou aprendendo, se quiser pode entrar em contato comigo pelo MSN

Edmar (ramde)
MSN: [email protected]

----------


## rogeriodj

Muito bom mesmo, ja passei por isso, e seu manual ta muito facil de se entender!

----------


## Ramde

> Muito bom mesmo, ja passei por isso, e seu manual ta muito facil de se entender!


Valeu rogeriodj, a intenção foi essa mesmo, um manual que qualquer um possa entender, eu tive muita dificuldade no inicio também e ainda tenho, mas estou aprendendo...

Edmar

----------


## Cau

Deu certo, das duas formas, eu coloquei o ip nas manquinas... tipo maquinha 17 , 192,168...17 e o gat 192.168.0.1 e o dns tb... ate fiz o controle de banda...agroa é ir aprimorando para deixar rapido....

----------


## homenagens

amigo otimo topico valew mesmo com esse topico nao existe leigo q nao congiga configurar um mikrotik

----------


## Ramde

> amigo otimo topico valew mesmo com esse topico nao existe leigo q nao congiga configurar um mikrotik


Valeu amigo, a intensão foi essa mesma, espero que tenha ajudado

Abraços

Edmar (ramde)

----------


## Tofole

Muito abrigado fiz passo a passo como manda o figurino fincionou tudo blz.

----------


## Pruda

Muito bom mesmo! Como os novatos estão colaborando nesse fórum, é impressionante, creio que esse seja o espírito do fórum... é claro que isso que vc passou tem muito "antigão" aki que faz de olhos fechados, mas vc se interessou em ensinar,e o mais importante: de maneira clara e simples. Parabéns e fica o exemplo a ser seguido.

----------


## Ramde

> Muito bom mesmo! Como os novatos estão colaborando nesse fórum, é impressionante, creio que esse seja o espírito do fórum... é claro que isso que vc passou tem muito "antigão" aki que faz de olhos fechados, mas vc se interessou em ensinar,e o mais importante: de maneira clara e simples. Parabéns e fica o exemplo a ser seguido.


Pruda, valeu mesmo pelo post, fico contente em ter ajudado e se precisar, estamos aí, é só chamar......Abraços

Edmar (Ramde)

----------


## Pruda

> Pruda, valeu mesmo pelo post, fico contente em ter ajudado e se precisar, estamos aí, é só chamar......Abraços
> 
> Edmar (Ramde)


Opa esqueci de fazer o agradecimento^^.. to corrigindo isto... abraços!
Aproveitando o gancho, eu tenho alguns modens ADSL ja roteados, alguns apresentam queda de rendimento em horarios de pico, a noite. Sera que fazendo o PPPoE no Server e deixando o modem em bridge sera melhor!? Alguem poderia esclarecer as vantagens e desvantagens dos modens adsl em modo bridge!?

----------


## homenagens

ola galera estou kebrando a cabeca aki a dias...bom oq ta acontecendo eh o seguinte...tenho um modem adsl um mikrotik montado em um k6 e um access point...gostaria de deixar meu modem como router mas nao tou conseguindo tipo funciona tudinho tenho acesso pelo winbox a ele mas nao concigo navegar e nem acessar ele por http e pelo windos tbm nao concigo pingar o modem se puderem me ajudar ficarei grato

----------


## netuai

vALEU, SERA MUITO UTIL PARA MIM

----------


## kapacete

Primeiro quero dar os parabens pela sua iniciativa de ajudar , vejo que no forum existe gente que conhece muito mas na hora de contribuir segura a informação é claro que não se pode tambem passar o conhecimento e trabalho de horas e semanas para qualquer Zé mané que vai sair a torto e a direita desvalorizando este conhecimento mas para estes que pensam assim montem um site e vendam seus serviços pois creio que forum é lugar de partilhar conhecimento e experiencias. Mas o pedido que venho colocar aqui é que se coloquem topicos como o seu! nao copias editadas, mas algo pessoal da experiencia de cada um; pois assim aqueles que estao iniciando poderiam aprender com uma linguagem simples e eficaz e explicando o porque de cada configuração, assim como voce fez, isto iria ajudar os iniciantes e os profissionais ficariam com os topicos mais complexos . bom é só uma sugestao e parabens por ajudar este *iniciante mas que tem sede de conhecimento. obrigado!*

----------


## jwjunior

> Olá galera!!!
> 
> Devido a dificuldade que tive em configurar o meu Mikrotik com o modem ADSL bridge, resolvi criar um tutorial bem básico, tipo de leigo para leigos, pois vejo que ainda tem muitos amigos com dificuldade para fazer a primeira configuração.
> Fiz um tutorial mostrando passo a passo e estou postando o mesmo aqui para quem quiser, peço aos profissionais que acharem algo de errado me comunicar para que eu possa providenciar a correção.
> Bem, é isso, espero que possa ajudar......
> 
> Abraços
> 
> Edmar (Ramde)


Edmar meus parabens pela sua atitude. Esse tutorial me ajudou muito quando comecei a usar MK, cara isso tinha que ficar em um topico fixo para todos os iniciantes...

----------


## alexptzim

Nossa amigo vlw msm pela ajuda

----------


## netuai

> nuss amigo muito bom 
> vc é um deus sabia hehehe
> ainda ñ botei em pratica mais ta tudo bem explicado
> ñ achei nada ingual!
> pois so novo no assunto mikrotik
> nunca vi um modem na vida hehe. tenho 16 anos ainda, minha net é via radio
> e tenho uma duvida sobre o modem
> o modem ñ vem com um cd de instalação??
> para por usuario e senha!
> ...


Amigo não entendi bem, mas se vc ja tem net a radio, não presciza de modem, você ja recebe o sinal via antena e cabo

----------


## alexptzim

não amigo você não entendeu oque eu quiz dizer; eu tenho net via radio sim e sei como funciona ^^

apenas to perguntando para mim saber como configurar um provedor, so leigo ainda mais sou fanatico por informatica

eu so queria saber como eu ia por o mikrotik para discar o usuario e senha do moden via winbox 

=D

----------


## animetaldeath

Valeu cara!

----------


## spnew

Ramde

otimo tutorial

de bom entedimento e facilidade de aprendizagem

parabéns pela intenção


abraço :Smile:

----------


## ravene

Já fiz tudo o que esta no seu manual passo a passo mais não consigo conectar clientes, ñ sei se a configuração de ips dos clientes este errada ou alguma outra configuração que estou esquecendo, sou novo com ap mikrotik já estou um pouco desamimado estou quebrando a cabeça a minha rede é reconhecida no pc mais ñ conectar estou precisando de ajuda, se vc puder me ajudar te agradeço!!!

----------


## ravene

Já fiz tudo o que esta no seu manual passo a passo mais não consigo conectar clientes, ñ sei se a configuração de ips dos clientes este errada ou alguma outra configuração que estou esquecendo, sou novo com ap mikrotik já estou um pouco desamimado estou quebrando a cabeça a minha rede é reconhecida no pc mais ñ conectar estou precisando de ajuda, se vc puder me ajudar te agradeço!!! 
https://under-linux.org/forums/images/misc/progress.gif

----------


## talesanselmo

como configurar velox no mk com ip+mac+webprexy?

----------


## animetaldeath

cara já tentou configurar uma DHCP server com IP amarrado a MAC?
e com relação a ver a sua SSID e naum conseguir conectar já
tentou cadastrar o MAC do cliente na Access List da interface Wireless
aguardo seu retorno desde já boa sorte!

----------


## PLUGNET

> Olá galera!!!
> 
> Devido a dificuldade que tive em configurar o meu Mikrotik com o modem ADSL bridge, resolvi criar um tutorial bem básico, tipo de leigo para leigos, pois vejo que ainda tem muitos amigos com dificuldade para fazer a primeira configuração.
> Fiz um tutorial mostrando passo a passo e estou postando o mesmo aqui para quem quiser, peço aos profissionais que acharem algo de errado me comunicar para que eu possa providenciar a correção.
> Bem, é isso, espero que possa ajudar......
> 
> Abraços
> 
> Edmar (Ramde)



OI, CARO AMIGO.
GOSTARIA DE SABER EM 1º LUGAR COM QUE PROGRAMA O AMIGO CRIOU ESTE TUTORIAL. EX: OFFICE, ADOBE... ETC.
DEPOIS . O MIKROTIK É UM SISTEMA INDIVIDUAL? TIPO O LINUX WINXP OU ELE NECESSITA DE UM LINUX?
HA COMO CRIAR UM SERVIDOR QUE POSSA TRABALHAR EM MODO DE TEXT EM SEGUNDO PLANO E COM UM SIMPLES COMANDO ENTRAR EM GRAFICO VICE-VERSA? SERIA IMPOSSIVEL POR EXEMPLO TER APENAS UM PC COMO SERVIDOR E GERENCIADOR DE TRAFEGO E USO DA INTERNET.
TODAS ESTAS DUVIDAS MINHA EXISTEM, SOU LEIGO EM LINUX E ESTOU APRENDENDO COM MUITO ESFORÇO.
GRATO PELA ATENÇÃO.
PS: NÃO CONSEGUI VER OS GRAFICOS DO SEU TUTORIAL. SE TIVER O PROGRAMA COM QUE CRIOU AGRADEÇO.
ENVIAR NO PROXIMO POST O LINK PRA BAIXAR.
MAIS UMA VEZ GRATO BOA NOITE.

----------


## Ramde

> OI, CARO AMIGO.
> GOSTARIA DE SABER EM 1º LUGAR COM QUE PROGRAMA O AMIGO CRIOU ESTE TUTORIAL. EX: OFFICE, ADOBE... ETC.
> DEPOIS . O MIKROTIK É UM SISTEMA INDIVIDUAL? TIPO O LINUX WINXP OU ELE NECESSITA DE UM LINUX?
> HA COMO CRIAR UM SERVIDOR QUE POSSA TRABALHAR EM MODO DE TEXT EM SEGUNDO PLANO E COM UM SIMPLES COMANDO ENTRAR EM GRAFICO VICE-VERSA? SERIA IMPOSSIVEL POR EXEMPLO TER APENAS UM PC COMO SERVIDOR E GERENCIADOR DE TRAFEGO E USO DA INTERNET.
> TODAS ESTAS DUVIDAS MINHA EXISTEM, SOU LEIGO EM LINUX E ESTOU APRENDENDO COM MUITO ESFORÇO.
> GRATO PELA ATENÇÃO.
> PS: NÃO CONSEGUI VER OS GRAFICOS DO SEU TUTORIAL. SE TIVER O PROGRAMA COM QUE CRIOU AGRADEÇO.
> ENVIAR NO PROXIMO POST O LINK PRA BAIXAR.
> MAIS UMA VEZ GRATO BOA NOITE.


Olá, boa noite

Sou leigo tambem, mas vou tentar respoonder suas perguntas:

1 - O tutorial foi criado usando o Microsoft Office;
2 - O Mikrotik é um Linux, não necessita de uma maquina com o linux instalada para funcionar, ele próprio já é um SO destinado para o controle de internet;
3 - O Mikrotik trabalha sozinho em uma maquina, não tem como colocar para gerenciar a internet e fazer outra coisa ao mesmo tempo, ele é especifico para internet, quanto a opção gráfica fica a cargo do Winbox, com o wimbox em qualquer outra maquina da rede, vc tera uma opção grafica para controlar as configurações de seu servidor mikrotik;
4 - Se quiser, posso mandar um tutorial por email para você, pois as imagens foram todas inseridas e portanto eram para aparecer em qualquer office, mande o seu email que te envio

Galera, se falei alguma besteira acima, favor corrigir para o amigo não ficar com informações erradas

Abraço

Edmar ( Ramde )

----------


## wimigasltda

Cara meus parabens, voce sabe que nunca usei o mikrotik como gatway, teu tutorial caiu como um luva, meus parabêns. Gente como voce merece estar por aqui.
tutoriais com imagens deixam bem mais interessante como é feito principalmente quanto estamos lidando com versões diferente do mikrotik.
Valeu mesmo. :Dancing:  :Dancing:  :Dancing:  :Dancing: 
Valeu mesmo.
Este tem que ir pro wiki

----------


## netuai

Ser um dos que comentam me satisfaz muito, parabens, ajudou em muito, merecia ir para o wiki

----------


## PLUGNET

Olá, boa noite

Sou leigo tambem, mas vou tentar respoonder suas perguntas:

1 - O tutorial foi criado usando o Microsoft Office;
2 - O Mikrotik é um Linux, não necessita de uma maquina com o linux instalada para funcionar, ele próprio já é um SO destinado para o controle de internet;
3 - O Mikrotik trabalha sozinho em uma maquina, não tem como colocar para gerenciar a internet e fazer outra coisa ao mesmo tempo, ele é especifico para internet, quanto a opção gráfica fica a cargo do Winbox, com o wimbox em qualquer outra maquina da rede, vc tera uma opção grafica para controlar as configurações de seu servidor mikrotik;
4 - Se quiser, posso mandar um tutorial por email para você, pois as imagens foram todas inseridas e portanto eram para aparecer em qualquer office, mande o seu email que te envio

Galera, se falei alguma besteira acima, favor corrigir para o amigo não ficar com informações erradas

Abraço

Edmar ( Ramde ) 

veja, consegui adquirir um copia do mikrotik V 2.9.27, seria a mesma que o amigo postou anteriormente? se sim, mande para este email: [email protected].
Se não, gostaria que me atribuisse um topico para esta versão, pois o servidor que montei tem a seguinte configuração de hardware:
CPU: PC-CHIPS M871, PROCESSADOR: AMD 1.6 2800+, 512 RAM, DUAS PLACAS DE REDE D-LINK= DFE-520TX, HD 80GB.
pelo que lêe por aqui em alguns topicos é possivel montar um com essa configuração.
Só que não tenho nem ideia de como começar, porém alguns amigos aqui me disseram que não é tão dificil, porem com um pouco de conhecimento em config em firewall, seri possivel que eu memo conseguisse configurar um mikrotik.
ok.aguardo por noticias sua amigão, e sempe estarei por aqui pra se quando vc precisar...
abraços...

----------


## Ramde

> Olá, boa noite
> 
> Sou leigo tambem, mas vou tentar respoonder suas perguntas:
> 
> 1 - O tutorial foi criado usando o Microsoft Office;
> 2 - O Mikrotik é um Linux, não necessita de uma maquina com o linux instalada para funcionar, ele próprio já é um SO destinado para o controle de internet;
> 3 - O Mikrotik trabalha sozinho em uma maquina, não tem como colocar para gerenciar a internet e fazer outra coisa ao mesmo tempo, ele é especifico para internet, quanto a opção gráfica fica a cargo do Winbox, com o wimbox em qualquer outra maquina da rede, vc tera uma opção grafica para controlar as configurações de seu servidor mikrotik;
> 4 - Se quiser, posso mandar um tutorial por email para você, pois as imagens foram todas inseridas e portanto eram para aparecer em qualquer office, mande o seu email que te envio
> 
> ...


 
Olá, amigo

Mandei o tutorial para o seu email, qualquer dúvida é só me chamar, estou meio sem tempo, mas assim que der respondo com o maior prazer.

Abraços

Edmar ( Ramde)

----------


## renatinhocm32

meu nobre sou novo aqui no under-linux e ja gostei muida tua tutoria ja me ajudou muito sobre a intalação do mikrotik eu presiso so saber agora como intalar as regras nele

----------


## renatinhocm32

me deculpe mais esquci de agradeca pela ajuda

----------


## greigservicos

Show de bola mesmoooo...Mandou muito bem nobre colega, agora não querendo abusar e já abusando, não teria esse tutorial no mesmo nível didático com modem velox roteado. tenho também Dlink 500B roteado com um routerboard 333 com cartão engenius 600mw consigo pingar na máquina cliente mais navegar não, algum help meus nobres...

Grato! very grato...

----------


## Ramde

> Show de bola mesmoooo...Mandou muito bem nobre colega, agora não querendo abusar e já abusando, não teria esse tutorial no mesmo nível didático com modem velox roteado. tenho também Dlink 500B roteado com um routerboard 333 com cartão engenius 600mw consigo pingar na máquina cliente mais navegar não, algum help meus nobres...
> 
> Grato! very grato...


Amigo, da uma olhada no wiki do CATV, ele atualizou e agora vc deve conseguir colocar seu modem roteado para funcionar, facil, facil. 

Tutoriais/Wireless/guia-passoa-passo-mikrotik - UnderLinux Wiki


Qualquer coisa, é só chamar


Abraços

Edmar (Ramde)

----------


## renatinhocm32

ai galera auguen sabe me diser aonda euconcigo augumas regras para o mikritik

----------


## Ramde

> Já fiz tudo o que esta no seu manual passo a passo mais não consigo conectar clientes, ñ sei se a configuração de ips dos clientes este errada ou alguma outra configuração que estou esquecendo, sou novo com ap mikrotik já estou um pouco desamimado estou quebrando a cabeça a minha rede é reconhecida no pc mais ñ conectar estou precisando de ajuda, se vc puder me ajudar te agradeço!!!


Desculpe a demora para responder, mas se vc ainda não conseguiu, me de um toque, que vou te ajudar, pelo menos conectar acho que a gente vai conseguir. Aguardo resposta

Abraços

----------


## Diwino

> Olá galera!!!
> 
> Devido a dificuldade que tive em configurar o meu Mikrotik com o modem ADSL bridge, resolvi criar um tutorial bem básico, tipo de leigo para leigos, pois vejo que ainda tem muitos amigos com dificuldade para fazer a primeira configuração.
> Fiz um tutorial mostrando passo a passo e estou postando o mesmo aqui para quem quiser, peço aos profissionais que acharem algo de errado me comunicar para que eu possa providenciar a correção.
> Bem, é isso, espero que possa ajudar......
> 
> Abraços
> 
> Edmar (Ramde)


 
Cara Olha a data desse seu help, e ainda continua fazendo muitos dar pulo de felicidade huffaaaa, depois de quase 2 semana entre telefones e tuto achei o seu, nossa cara eu agradeço muito sem palavra para esse help, so de imaginar que estamos em um pais capitalista que so pensam em dinheiro ta ai uma pessoa como vc que que mostra que nem tudo esta perdido, digo isso porq estava com uma duvida em relação ao mkt, ai mandei um email que nao irei citar o nome que é daqui do forum, uma simples pergunta ele mandou um email com sua tabela de preço é phoda né mas tudo bem cara deixo aqui um muito obrigado.
Há essa mensagem rsrsrsr é por ele hehehehehe waleu cara , qualquer problema que tiver a relação de modem ou ate alguma duvida sobre banda larga pode me procurar blz que aqui é sem miseria..... :Star:

----------


## Ramde

> Cara Olha a data desse seu help, e ainda continua fazendo muitos dar pulo de felicidade huffaaaa, depois de quase 2 semana entre telefones e tuto achei o seu, nossa cara eu agradeço muito sem palavra para esse help, so de imaginar que estamos em um pais capitalista que so pensam em dinheiro ta ai uma pessoa como vc que que mostra que nem tudo esta perdido, digo isso porq estava com uma duvida em relação ao mkt, ai mandei um email que nao irei citar o nome que é daqui do forum, uma simples pergunta ele mandou um email com sua tabela de preço é phoda né mas tudo bem cara deixo aqui um muito obrigado.
> Há essa mensagem rsrsrsr é por ele hehehehehe waleu cara , qualquer problema que tiver a relação de modem ou ate alguma duvida sobre banda larga pode me procurar blz que aqui é sem miseria.....


Valeu, precisando é só chamar, sou leigo tambem, mas no que eu puder ajudar é só falar, mas acredito que agora fica mais fácil vc continuar com a configuração, tem muita coisa boa no forum que dá para vc incrementar no seu mikrotik e colocar o bicho a todo vapor.

Abraços

Edmar (Ramde)

----------


## pt2gt

> Olá galera!!!
> 
> Devido a dificuldade que tive em configurar o meu Mikrotik com o modem ADSL bridge, resolvi criar um tutorial bem básico, tipo de leigo para leigos, pois vejo que ainda tem muitos amigos com dificuldade para fazer a primeira configuração.
> Fiz um tutorial mostrando passo a passo e estou postando o mesmo aqui para quem quiser, peço aos profissionais que acharem algo de errado me comunicar para que eu possa providenciar a correção.
> Bem, é isso, espero que possa ajudar......
> 
> Abraços
> 
> Edmar (Ramde)


 

Boa noite colega estou pricisando de ajuda tenho uma placa pc engines com cartão flash mas nao sei como instalar o Mikrotik no cartão se puder me ajudar ficarei muito grato

desde ja muito obrigado de pt2gt

----------


## Ramde

> Boa noite colega estou pricisando de ajuda tenho uma placa pc engines com cartão flash mas nao sei como instalar o Mikrotik no cartão se puder me ajudar ficarei muito grato
> 
> desde ja muito obrigado de pt2gt


Olá!!!

Infelizmente eu nunca usei o cartão, sempre pc com hd, não sei mesmo nada, espero que o pessoal de plantão no forum possa te ajudar, fica para a próxima...

Abraços

Edmar (ramde)

----------


## nierof

Bom dia pessoal,
segui o tuto mais não deu certo. Acontece o seguinte, as paginas abrem pela metade (qdo abrem), apenas as paginas do google funcionam (google.com.br, orkut.com, googleeart, etc..). Logo suspeitei de DNS, mas depois de varios testes nao consegui. Estou usando o 201.10.120.3, 201.10.1.2 da BRT, mas botei varios outros e tbm nao funcionou.
Liguei o modem direto no pc e funcionou ok! desativei NAT, firewall e detecção de ataques no modem mais nao funcionou. Eu uso um Siemens Speedstream 4200.
Já procurei info na net mais nao achei nada q pudesse resolver o problema.

Se alguem puder ajudar eu agradeço muito!

Abraços,
Leonardo

----------


## Ramde

> Bom dia pessoal,
> segui o tuto mais não deu certo. Acontece o seguinte, as paginas abrem pela metade (qdo abrem), apenas as paginas do google funcionam (google.com.br, orkut.com, googleeart, etc..). Logo suspeitei de DNS, mas depois de varios testes nao consegui. Estou usando o 201.10.120.3, 201.10.1.2 da BRT, mas botei varios outros e tbm nao funcionou.
> Liguei o modem direto no pc e funcionou ok! desativei NAT, firewall e detecção de ataques no modem mais nao funcionou. Eu uso um Siemens Speedstream 4200.
> Já procurei info na net mais nao achei nada q pudesse resolver o problema.
> 
> Se alguem puder ajudar eu agradeço muito!
> 
> Abraços,
> Leonardo


 
Boa noite, Amigo

Realmente, é muito estranho ele funcionar e parar, acho que vc deve ter seguido as configurações certas, pois ele chegou a funcionar, outra coisa, você verificou a configuração do modem, ele está realmente em bridge, se esse modem estava em modo router, acho que não basta somente resetar, acho que esse speedstream tem que configurar ele para trabalhar como bridge. No caso dos DNS, aqui eu usei tanto o da Telemar como os do OpenDNS, que uso no momento e funcionam normalmente, experimenta colocar os do OpenDNS, que são 208.67.222.222 e 208.67.220.220.

Vou tentar lembrar de mais coisas que poderiam estar causando esse problema e volto a postar, enquanto isso reveja com calma a configuração, pois tem que funcionar, heheh

Até +

----------


## zipfile

fiz tudo aqui e deu certinho tudo 100%.
caso eu use hotspot, devo mudar o que? muda alguma coisa? amanha irei testar.

----------


## acpilatti

> Bom dia pessoal,
> segui o tuto mais não deu certo. Acontece o seguinte, as paginas abrem pela metade (qdo abrem), apenas as paginas do google funcionam (google.com.br, orkut.com, googleeart, etc..). Logo suspeitei de DNS, mas depois de varios testes nao consegui. Estou usando o 201.10.120.3, 201.10.1.2 da BRT, mas botei varios outros e tbm nao funcionou.
> Liguei o modem direto no pc e funcionou ok! desativei NAT, firewall e detecção de ataques no modem mais nao funcionou. Eu uso um Siemens Speedstream 4200.
> Já procurei info na net mais nao achei nada q pudesse resolver o problema.
> 
> Se alguem puder ajudar eu agradeço muito!
> 
> Abraços,
> Leonardo


Ola pessoal,

Estou tendo o mesmo problema citado aqui.. os sites do google funcionam tranquilamente outros sites demoram muito e carregam pela metade ou nem carregam, percebi que se chamar o uol por exemplo nao abre, mas se dar um ping no site a resposta.. Alguem tem idéia do que pode estar acontecendo? 

Tentei usar os enderecos do OpenDNS e agora neste momento esta funcionando, porem com uma velocidade muito baixa, não ha consumo para essa queda.. tenho 8Mb de ADSL e esta medindo 200, 300k

Também sou usuario da BrT 

ate mais,

----------


## nierof

Boa tarde Ramde, o meu problema era o modem da siemens q nao funcionava direito em bridge com o mk. liguei pro suporte da siemens (péssimo por sinal) e eles nao conseguiram me ajudar.

botei um d-link 500b e ficou 100%

obrigado e um abraço!!

----------


## Ramde

> Boa tarde Ramde, o meu problema era o modem da siemens q nao funcionava direito em bridge com o mk. liguei pro suporte da siemens (péssimo por sinal) e eles nao conseguiram me ajudar.
> 
> botei um d-link 500b e ficou 100%
> 
> obrigado e um abraço!!


Beleza você ter descoberto o que estava acontecendo, pois esse é um tipo de problema complicado para resolver, só mesmo fazendo igual vc fez, mudando o modem para teste, mas acredito que o defeito não é de todos os speedstream, pois tenho esse modem funcionando normalmente em outros lugares com o mikrotik, mas valeu pelo retorno, vou ficar atento a isso.

At+++

----------


## Ramde

> Ola pessoal,
> 
> Estou tendo o mesmo problema citado aqui.. os sites do google funcionam tranquilamente outros sites demoram muito e carregam pela metade ou nem carregam, percebi que se chamar o uol por exemplo nao abre, mas se dar um ping no site a resposta.. Alguem tem idéia do que pode estar acontecendo? 
> 
> Tentei usar os enderecos do OpenDNS e agora neste momento esta funcionando, porem com uma velocidade muito baixa, não ha consumo para essa queda.. tenho 8Mb de ADSL e esta medindo 200, 300k
> 
> Também sou usuario da BrT 
> 
> ate mais,


Amigo, tente colocar outro modem em modo brigde para ver o que acontece, pois o nosso amigo nierof fez isso e resolveu o problema dele, talvez quem sabe o seu problema não seja o mesmo.

At++++

----------


## newmaster2005

Obrigado valeu.

----------


## newmaster2005

> obrigado Valeu.


To Precisando Ligar 2 Mk No Mesmo Modem Pois Estou Com Falta De Adsl Aqui Quando Ligo Os Dois Mk No Mesmo Model Roteado Um Deles Para De Funcionar

----------


## chipseven

veja a taxa de upload....pode estar sobrecarregada..aí ferra seu download... :Rock:

----------


## Diwino

> Olá galera!!!
> 
> Devido a dificuldade que tive em configurar o meu Mikrotik com o modem ADSL bridge, resolvi criar um tutorial bem básico, tipo de leigo para leigos, pois vejo que ainda tem muitos amigos com dificuldade para fazer a primeira configuração.
> Fiz um tutorial mostrando passo a passo e estou postando o mesmo aqui para quem quiser, peço aos profissionais que acharem algo de errado me comunicar para que eu possa providenciar a correção.
> Bem, é isso, espero que possa ajudar......
> 
> Abraços
> 
> Edmar (Ramde)


 

Amizade pelo jeito esse seu topico sera tombado, como patrimonio do UNDER-LINUX, que pela data, e até hj ainda ajuda muitos .Masss eu venho aqui so para pedir se é possivel montar um topico, com interface wirelles pois to com um em casa que na rede lan vai uma beleza mas na interface wirelles ta um ó, uso com hotspot e os problemas sao varios provavelmente algum erro de configuração pois cai toda hora e muitos nao navega, meu ta um kaos se posivel dar essa força, que concerteza sera mais um para ser tombado pelo forummm.... Um abraço  :Rock:

----------


## Giacomo

Cara muito obrigado sou completamente leigo em mikrotiks e esse manual vai me dar uma força tremenda valeu.

----------


## Gustavinho

Amigo Parabens pelo seu topico.....explicações passo a passo ajudam muito aqueles que estão começando (como eu) no MK.

Assim que eu tiver a oportunidade de mecher no MK irei partir do seu material.....abração.

----------


## Gustavinho

Olá, estou voltando no seu tópico para ver se alguem teve algum problema relacionado com o meu.

Fiz como seu tutorial manda, porem ao invés de PPPoE eu coloquei DHCP Client, pois aqui utilizo virtua que atribui via dhcp.

Cara até agora to apanhando pra tentar navegar e ele não navega de jeito nenhum...

Onde será que eu posso estar errando? fiz do jeito que esta seu tutorial só mudando isso.

Conto com a ajuda do pessoal.
vlw

----------


## norivalbarros

gostaria que postase uma configuração para leigos bem simples de uma
*Instalação e configuração do Mikrotik com modem ADSL ROUTER - passo a passo*

pois no link que pesquisei aqui é só para profissionais no ramo, dê uma olhada. Tutoriais/Wireless/guia-passoa-passo-mikrotik - UnderLinux Wiki

----------


## Strider

Belo Tutorial!
Nota 10, muito bem explicado desde a instalação do Router OS até a navegação pela internet!
É só seguir passo a passo que não tem como errar!

----------


## catvbrasil

> gostaria que postase uma configuração para leigos bem simples de uma
> *Instalação e configuração do Mikrotik com modem ADSL ROUTER - passo a passo*
> 
> pois no link que pesquisei aqui é só para profissionais no ramo, dê uma olhada. Tutoriais/Wireless/guia-passoa-passo-mikrotik - UnderLinux Wiki


 
Amigo com este meu tutorial qualquer leigo configura... Eu desenvolvi com este propósito mesmo....

----------


## eletrocomp

> Olá galera!!!
> 
> Devido a dificuldade que tive em configurar o meu Mikrotik com o modem ADSL bridge, resolvi criar um tutorial bem básico, tipo de leigo para leigos, pois vejo que ainda tem muitos amigos com dificuldade para fazer a primeira configuração.
> Fiz um tutorial mostrando passo a passo e estou postando o mesmo aqui para quem quiser, peço aos profissionais que acharem algo de errado me comunicar para que eu possa providenciar a correção.
> Bem, é isso, espero que possa ajudar......
> 
> Abraços
> 
> Edmar (Ramde)


Eu abaichei o tutorial mas ele da erro na hora de abrir da arquivo corronpido

----------


## GPlink

Vc teria o tutorial para um server MK 2.9.27 q recebi IP via Cabo??O IP aqui..muda raramente..me disseram q era IP Fixo, outro disse q ´meu Ip era dinâmico..fico doidinho hehehe.

se possivel, me add ai no msn : [email protected]
Abraço

----------


## netuai

realmente ta dando erro mesmo, ja tentei baixar um monte de vez e sempre da erro, posta ai gente

----------


## Gustavinho

Opaaa ta aeee pra quem nao conseguiu pegarr....


flwww

----------


## speedyplus

alguém tem o manual pois estou baixabdo e esta dando erro!

----------


## Gustavinho

Cara o anexo que coloquei esta funfando normal por aqui...limpa seu cache e tenta novamente.

----------


## speedyplus

> Cara o anexo que coloquei esta funfando normal por aqui...limpa seu cache e tenta novamente.


 agora foi esse meu windows bichado!

----------


## WWANInternet

> Olá galera!!!
> 
> Devido a dificuldade que tive em configurar o meu Mikrotik com o modem ADSL bridge, resolvi criar um tutorial bem básico, tipo de leigo para leigos, pois vejo que ainda tem muitos amigos com dificuldade para fazer a primeira configuração.
> Fiz um tutorial mostrando passo a passo e estou postando o mesmo aqui para quem quiser, peço aos profissionais que acharem algo de errado me comunicar para que eu possa providenciar a correção.
> Bem, é isso, espero que possa ajudar......
> 
> Abraços
> 
> Edmar (Ramde)


 

Velho meus parabéns mesmo ..teu material ficou show simples direto e funcional Abraços

----------


## netuai

LINPEI MEU CACHE BAIXEI DIVERSAS VEZES E MESMO ASSIM TA VINDO COM ERRO O ARQIVO, SERA QUE ALGUEM PODERIA ME MANDAR POR E-MAIL OU MESMO POSTAR NOVAMENTE? MEU E-MAIL É [email protected] se puderem me fazer a gentileza ficarei grato

----------


## WWANInternet

> Opaaa ta aeee pra quem nao conseguiu pegarr....
> 
> 
> flwww


 
esse link aqui ta funfando sim ..acabei de baixar o arquivo ..tenta ai de novo !!!

https://under-linux.org/forums/attac...dem-bridge.doc

----------


## joelson854

amigos.. deixa eu fazer uma pergunta.... nesse modo o mikrotik se auto reconecta caso a conexao caia ou o se o modem for reiniciado ou tem q mandar manualmente conectar no mikrotik? 

agradeço desde ja!

----------


## mdutra

> amigos.. deixa eu fazer uma pergunta.... nesse modo o mikrotik se auto reconecta caso a conexao caia ou o se o modem for reiniciado ou tem q mandar manualmente conectar no mikrotik? 
> 
> agradeço desde ja!


tbm tenho essa duvida, ja procurei algo a respeito.. tipo o mk ficar pigando o modem e na hra q ele travar, o mk mandar conectar d novo!

----------


## emersonbomdmais

Valeu messsssmooooo....
estava tentando a muito tempo totear o mikrotik e não conseguia......
brigaduuuuuuuuu.

----------


## vmlink

não consegui abri o arquivo..esta dando erro!!!

----------


## Não Registrado

O ARQUIVO TÁ APRESENTANDO ERRO E NÃO ABRE AQUI. SE PUDER ENVIAR PARA O E-MAIL [email protected] AGRADEÇO MUITO MESMO.

ANDERSON










> Olá galera!!!
> 
> Devido a dificuldade que tive em configurar o meu Mikrotik com o modem ADSL bridge, resolvi criar um tutorial bem básico, tipo de leigo para leigos, pois vejo que ainda tem muitos amigos com dificuldade para fazer a primeira configuração.
> Fiz um tutorial mostrando passo a passo e estou postando o mesmo aqui para quem quiser, peço aos profissionais que acharem algo de errado me comunicar para que eu possa providenciar a correção.
> Bem, é isso, espero que possa ajudar......
> 
> Abraços
> 
> Edmar (Ramde)

----------


## Não Registrado

> É isso ai, amigos, fico feliz em poder ajudar, agora continua a procurar no forum, tem muitas regras que vc pode acrescentar para melhorar seu server, a medida que eu for aprendendo, vou acrescentando no tutorial e repassando para o forum, pode procurar de vez em quando...falou!!!
> 
> Edmar (ramde)


Parabens Edmar!!!
Principalmente pela paciência. Todos nós sabemos o quanto é trabalhoso montar um tutorial com um passo-a-passo bem elaborado e defidido. 
Embora meu mickotik já esteja configurado, fiquei impressionado com a riqueza dos detalhes com a qual vc se preocupou em motrar...
Valeu mesmo por compartilhar os seus conhecimentos.
Um grande abraço e continue a nos surpreender...flw.

----------


## vie190

muinto obrigado ajudo bastante foi bem simples ,pois passei horas esta noite e não estava dando certo,ate q achei este tutorial q no inicio tava com o link quebrado e apos tentar varias(devido tantos elogios)consegui com este ultimo link,,fico otimo e ajudo bastante--agora e so cadastrar os clientes e faser controle de banda + acho q ja ta tudo resolvido

----------


## damvale

Caro 
Edmar ... tentei baixar o tutorial mas acho que ele corrompeu ....se puder me enviar por e-mail ficariam muito grato !!!

[email protected]

----------


## catvbrasil

> Caro 
> Edmar ... tentei baixar o tutorial mas acho que ele corrompeu ....se puder me enviar por e-mail ficariam muito grato !!!
> 
> [email protected]


 
Amigo já postei isso a muito tempo no manual. Veja ae...

Manual passo-a-passo Mikrotik, em Português. Atualizado 25-04-08

----------


## DeyvsonNET

olá amigo, uso o mesmo modem speedstrean 4200, entra com o IP 192.168.254.254. espero ter ajudado.

----------


## palmerio

Bom dia amigo!

Parabéns pelo tutorial.

Fiz como vc falou no seu tutorial, só que crio a conexão PPPOE ele fica dando desconectado, lá em uptimer não aparece nada, sei que o modem ta configurado como ponte, pois faço uma conexão pelo Windows e funciona legal, senha e o usuário estão certos.
Onde pode ser que eu tenha errado.

----------


## palmerio

Boa Tarde! 

Descobri o erro, foi a configuração das placas de rede.

Valeu.

----------


## GWnetRichard

Fiz e refiz o tutorial 4 vezes porém em nenhuma das vezes deu certo =[
Qndo eu pingava o "www.uol.com.br" aparece essa mensagem "invalid value for argument address"
Tirei 3 prints das partes em que eu acredito que possa ter algum erro comprometedor espero ajuda de vcs [ansiosoo prakas]...
segue o link dos prints:

ImageShack -

----------


## GWnetRichard

Ignorem... Resetei a RB e vou começar toda a config denovo, meu problema está nos ips!

----------


## fullproxy

Caral sensacional,,, vi que o topico é de 2007,,, e hoje em 2010 vc me salvou,,,

Grande abraço meu velho,,,

----------


## sanot4r0

Amigo, fiz o procedimento igual ao tutorial.. deu certinho.. so troquei a interface eth dos clientes para interface wireless. q ta configurada como ap-briged.. ele conecta e entra na internet apenas na wirelesss.. 
-quero por para jogar a internet num switch atravez do cabo pela eth2.. 
e nao estou consegiu.. ja atribui ip.. tudo.. ele conecta mas nao navega.. 
-ta falando algo.. nat, route.. sei la.. oq devo fazer ?
obrigado

----------


## fullproxy

> Amigo, fiz o procedimento igual ao tutorial.. deu certinho.. so troquei a interface eth dos clientes para interface wireless. q ta configurada como ap-briged.. ele conecta e entra na internet apenas na wirelesss.. 
> -quero por para jogar a internet num switch atravez do cabo pela eth2.. 
> e nao estou consegiu.. ja atribui ip.. tudo.. ele conecta mas nao navega.. 
> -ta falando algo.. nat, route.. sei la.. oq devo fazer ?
> obrigado



Opa,,, Sobre a configuração, quando vc configurar passo a passo este modo,,, a autenticação e configurçaão fica por conta do mikrotik,,, o route, o dns,,, isso para ether de entrada,, onde fica o cabo para o modem,,,
a ether que vai para os clientes,, apenas adciona o ip;
quanto ao nat,, ele serve para passar internet para todos que estão na interface cliente;;
quanto a parte de conectado pela wireless,,, vc não tem servidor? ou apenas tudo pela uma router board?
talvez, vc não precise fazer esse método,,,

FAÇA ASSIM:
- coloque seu modem pra rotear,, configure o ppoe nele;
- a lan do modem vai te dar dhcp;
- vai no mikrotik em ip -> dhcp client -> e add na interface de entrada do link e pronto,,,
- em seguida faça o mascarede,,,


espero ter ajudado,,, se tiver duvida,,, coloque mais detalhado,, como esta sua rede,,, e sua aplicação
até mais

----------


## sanot4r0

Minha rede ta assim:


Ainda to montando servidor so falta as placas de rede, ta so na RB600 mesmo, tenho que passar a net para o AP que ta dentro de casa para os notebooks.. e não consegui ainda.. quero deixar o modem em bridge mesmo.. 
-eth1 tem uma conecxao ppoe com o modem, sem definir ip..
-a wlan ta para os clientes em ap-bridge com ip 192.168.1.1/24
-a eth2 ta com ip 192.168.2.1/24
ta tudo configurado conforme o tutorial do topico..
foda não chega internet no cabo da eth2... =/

----------


## akiao

Muito obrigado!!!!!!!
agradeço porque a semanas estava atras de como fazer isso... 
agora deve quebrar o galho~~
jejejeje

----------


## fullproxy

> Minha rede ta assim:
> 
> 
> Ainda to montando servidor so falta as placas de rede, ta so na RB600 mesmo, tenho que passar a net para o AP que ta dentro de casa para os notebooks.. e não consegui ainda.. quero deixar o modem em bridge mesmo.. 
> -eth1 tem uma conecxao ppoe com o modem, sem definir ip..
> -a wlan ta para os clientes em ap-bridge com ip 192.168.1.1/24
> -a eth2 ta com ip 192.168.2.1/24
> ta tudo configurado conforme o tutorial do topico..
> foda não chega internet no cabo da eth2... =/



Como pretende usar a internet pra a lan,,, hotspot, ip x mac,, etc,,,
talvez este seu problema,,,
vc consegue pingar pra fora,, tipo,,, 
abra um terminal e ping uol.com.br se conseguir ai fica mais facil,, faca este teste e post,,,
como estao o ping de fora para dentro,,, consegue conectar como cliente,,, e pingar a base,,,,,,, consegue pingar usando um cabo de rede,,, tanto de dentro como pra fora do mikrotik?
veja isso ai,,,
talvez seje algo com a bridge,,, veja ai e post,,,
vc criou bridge,,, se sim,, add o cartao e a ether de saida nesta bridge,,,

----------


## meninoalfredo

Mto bom esse tuto vlw aew cara

----------


## Streit

Tem pessoas que nao sabe da config ( Vci ) no moldem , eu particularmente na minha reginao uso 35 mas tenho um amigo em minas gerais que teve que colocar em 33 para conseguir, ele quebro muito a cabeça ate descobrir que era algo tao simples.

Gostou? Agradeça!

----------


## OlivioFarias

Não consigo baixar o arquivo para aprender a instalar e configurar o mesmo.
Abraços.

----------


## fullproxy

Fala aí galera,, segue abaixo o link do manual em pdf; eu fiz o up novamente no 4shared,,,
Instalando e configurando o Mikrotik com modem bridge.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

não fiz nenhuma alteração no manual passo a passo; os créditos são do... Edmar (Ramde)
apenas re-upei

Abraços a todos,,,

----------


## DELMIRO

oi sou iniciante e estou com o mesmo problema como faço pra acessar este arquivo?

----------


## ewoverine

Ramde

tem como vc upa esse arguivo novamente ? 

ou manda por email ?

os pessoal daqui nao ajuda ou outros como e exemplo o renatosdo ele fez uma pergunta como se instalar e muitos mandaro ele estudar 
realmente eu nao sei mais quando eu souber nei que eu fassa um video com 30minuto no youtube passo a passo

vc tem algum como configuraçao em modo modem roteado ?

Ramde 
msn ou emal [email protected]

----------


## hugopalma

Fala ai amigo, estou tentando ler sobre o assunto mas não estou conseguindo abrir o arquivo com o tuto.
Sou iniciante aqui no under-linux, poderiam me dar uma ajudinha, valeu abraço fico no aguardo.

----------


## auriceliodejesus

amigo, quando vc fala o modem em modo brigde é ele em modo PPP over Ethernet (PPPoE) ??

----------


## fullproxy

> amigo, quando vc fala o modem em modo brigde é ele em modo PPP over Ethernet (PPPoE) ??




O modem em bridge quer dizer que,,, a autenticação do seu login com o provedor, no caso o seu login ppoe, será feito diretamente no seu mikrotik, onde o mesmo só irá repassar o sinal adsl para o server mk,,,

Bridge quer dizer ponte,,, o modem fará uma ponte; repasse apenas é a função de uma bridge

----------


## auriceliodejesus

mas quando coloco ele em bridging e coloco no mk pppoe out - usuario senha e talz... 

quando ele ser conecta ... não consiguo ter internet!

meu modem é dsl 500b 2
testei com o dls 500b
e a mesma coisa

consegue discar e conectar mas n tenho internet...

o que pode ser/:?

----------


## starley

amigo observe na opção ip firewall nat - se tem a regra de mascaramento, se nao a net nao vai funcionar

----------


## guigui.delai

> É isso ai, amigos, fico feliz em poder ajudar, agora continua a procurar no forum, tem muitas regras que vc pode acrescentar para melhorar seu server, a medida que eu for aprendendo, vou acrescentando no tutorial e repassando para o forum, pode procurar de vez em quando...falou!!!
> 
> Edmar (ramde)


Olá Edmar, o seu tutorial foi até agora o que me ajudou mais, 

Fiz tudo como mandou porem mesmo assim meu mikrotik nao navega na net, ele marca que esta conectado no ppoe velox, me pc tb mostra que esta conectado, porem nao navega de jeito nenhum, 

Eu pego o cabo do modem, conecto em meu note, disco e navego na hora. dei um ping, peguei o dns da velox que apareceu aqui, 200.165.132.147 e 200.149.55.140 e coloquei, mas percebi que depois de algum tempo o proprio mikrotik mudou sozinho o primario pra 192.168.1.1 (ip do meu modem) pode ser isto?

Bom, postei ums prints no meu blog, para vc ver a situação, se puder me ajudar fico grato, vlw

meu blog, Blog Delai Dicas - Ponto Belo ES - Luiz Guilherme Delai Costa - delaidicas - Guigui
meu msn, [email protected]

----------


## gabrielregert

Boa tarde. Na hora de add o PPoe Cliente, meu mk ñ dedxa eu alterar a opção p/ 
Type = PPPOE Out, soh fik o Type PPoE Client e ñ muda. Meu winbox eh versão 4.11

----------


## Tofole

Amigo, depois de configurado meu MK quase nem mexo muito para evitar curiosidade acarretando desconfiguração, mas o WinBox até onde eu saiba está na versão 2.2.16 não seria 4.11 a versão do seu MK...??? Mas o seguinte procure ir no menu lateral e PPP, va na aba interface e clique no sinal +, vai ter as opções de PPPoE Server e PPPoE Cliente. Onde clientes seria para voce criar conexão con seus clientes que irá utilizar a internet e PPPoE Server é para conectar o MK com a internet. Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## gabrielregert

Sim..sim desculpe eh a versão 4.11 o mk e ñ o winbox, vi agora q postei errado.

Eu consigo criar a ppoe p/ cliente. soh q deposi tenho q seleciona a opção ppoe out, e isso ñ eh possivel no meu mm, a opção fik indisponivel

----------


## gabrielregert

De acordo com o tuto, tem q cria uma ppoe Cliente p/ fazer a conexão com a adsl, o problema está na hora de configurar a Type, aqui ñ tem a opção PPOE out, e somente a cliente q jah vem selcionada e ñ tem como mudar.

----------


## gabrielregert

Geeente, preciso d ajuda msm, jah fiz td oq sabia.. e oq ñ sabia tbm.. heheh

Vou deixar vcs a par d minha situação: Tenho uma RB 433ah e um cartão r52h. Vou fazer uma rede com hotspot, até aew td bem.. jah fiz o hotspot fucnionar blz. 

Pra internet, tenho um Modem jah em modo bridge, DSL 500b, ligado direto na porta ether1 da rb. Jah criei a conexão ppoe, mas fik no status d dialing.. dialing e depois aparece o disconnect. Ele nem chega a conectar. ñ atribui nenhum endereço a porta ether1, ñ coloquei ela na adresses.

Espero pela ajuda de vcs, pois jah faz 1 semana q estou mexendo nisso e ñ consigo achar a solução.
Mto obrigado

----------


## adbthomaz

Estou com o mk 3.30 e uso hotspot, fiz como o tutorial mais não consigo navegar, o ppoe conecta e td mais não navego, poderia me dar uma mão amigo???

----------


## paulopahl

São pessoas como você que o mundo necessita, quando eu estiver mais habilitado para postar algo com certeza compartilharei. Obrigado

----------


## andreuna

Bom dia! estou precisando de uma orientação, sou novo no ramo, tenho um servidor mickrotiki v.2.9.27 gostaria de saber quan do o cliente não acessa orkut e nem msn se e alguma regra que tenho que refazer.obrigado e aguardo a resposta.

----------


## andreuna

Bom dia, sou novo aqui tenho um servidor mikrotik v.2.9.27 , gostaria de saber quando o msn e o orkut não entra se tenho que refazer alguem regra. obrigado e aguardo reposta

----------


## marcelohsq

Olá Edmar, vi seu tutorial segui a risca, usei um pouco do meu conhecimento de Linux, redes e infra-estrutura mas ainda tenho algumas dúvidas para fazer Loadbalance de fato funcionar... postei nesse outro tópico... https://under-linux.org/f227/balance...-750-a-156938/

----------


## Rockill

Vlw cara estou estudando Mk sou usuario de BrazilFW que a proposito é um sistema muito bom, e gratuito exelente para quem não quer dor de cabeça principalmente com Loadbalance é muito simples de usar e configurar muito bom para lanhouses e pequenas redes, so tenho a falar bem!
mais o MK é um sistema mais avançado e estou agora me dedicando a um novo progeto e até agora não encontrei nenhum pacote do bfw que me atenda ,um amigo me disse que Mk faz oq eu quero então vamos la meter a cara e estudar pra caramba heheh! :Vollkommenauf: 
fz oq pobre quando quer estudar sistemas caros tem que ser assim na marra lol! :Egg: 
vlw galera fuiz! :Vroam:

----------


## Poemander

Olá, amigo... Tenho um servidor rodando o MK 3.20 com modem em bridge e a configuração dele foi feita baseada nesse manual e ficou perfeita.

Agora estou tentando configurar uma rb450g também com modem em bridge me baseando pelo mesmo tutorial para 3.20 e não estou tendo sucesso... 

Tem como atualizar o manual para MK 5.20?

Abraço.

----------


## Pep

Oi boa noite o seu material me ajudou muito, mas gostaria de saber uma coisa caso eu coloca se para o modem discar e não o mikrotik como eu poderia fazer, pois minha internet o ip e veloz e não e fixo!!!!

----------

